# IPTraf replacement ?

## Zubziro

Hi

Please recommend any good replacement for IPTrarf

for monitoring in console mode for active TCP/UDP etc. connections

Thanks.

----------

## Bones McCracker

You might try ethstatus.

Of course, there's always good old netstat.

```
/bin/netstat --inet -ap
```

----------

## Zubziro

 *BoneKracker wrote:*   

> You might try ethstatus.
> 
> Of course, there's always good old netstat.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Tried ethstatus but it it to simple. I need something mor mature like Etheral but in console(ncurses).

Thanks for the tip anyway.

----------

## Bones McCracker

Wireshark (what ethereal is now called) goes way beyond iptraf.

But if you want wireshark functionality at the command line, you should look at tshark and rawshark (which are command-line programs that are part of wireshark).

----------

